# PCGH-Leserwahl 2016: Die Gewinner - Geforce GTX 1080, Battlefield 1 und mehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Leserwahl 2016: Die Gewinner - Geforce GTX 1080, Battlefield 1 und mehr*

					Auswertung der Leserwahl 2016: Im Dezember starteten wir die alljährliche Umfrage zu den Produkten und Herstellern des Jahres. Jeder Leser der PC Games Hardware konnte für seine Favoriten stimmen. Dürfen wir vorstellen: Das sind die glücklichen Gewinner!

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Leserwahl 2016: Die Gewinner - Geforce GTX 1080, Battlefield 1 und mehr*


----------



## 14Hannes88 (11. Januar 2017)

Alles ziemlich Mainstream... wirkliche Überraschungen gab es nicht.


----------



## MrGurkenkopf (11. Januar 2017)

Verstehe Asus bei Grafikkarten und eigentlich auch bei Mainboards nicht wirklich. Qualitativ nicht das beste, supporttechnisch nicht und dazu auch noch vor allem bei Grafikkarten meist viel zu teuer. Der Top-Hersteller sieht meiner Ansicht nach anders aus...


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. Januar 2017)

MrGurkenkopf schrieb:


> Verstehe Asus bei Grafikkarten und eigentlich auch bei Mainboards nicht wirklich. Qualitativ nicht das beste, supporttechnisch nicht und dazu auch noch vor allem bei Grafikkarten meist viel zu teuer. Der Top-Hersteller sieht meiner Ansicht nach anders aus...


Sehe ich nicht so! Meine GTX 1080 von ASUS ist verarbeitungstechnisch top! Da gibt es echt nichts zu bemängeln. Der Preis war mit 729 € UVP (in meinem Fall noch -40 € Cashback) auch völlig ok. Der Support von ASUS scheint aber tatsächlich nicht so Bombe zu sein. Ist mir in den ersten 2 Jahren aber Schnurz, weil Caseking-Direkttausch bei Defekt. Hier in Deutschland wurde ja häufig Palit/Gainward empfohlen. International sieht das Ganze aber schon wieder anders aus. Da ist ASUS auch sehr weit oben im Kurs. Ich finde das Ergebnis zumindest bei den Grafikkarten gerechtfertigt. Bei den Mainboards sehe ich es genauso. ASUS ist mitunter der beste Hersteller, m.M.n. MSI & AsRock kann man aber ebenfalls sehr empfehlen. 

Was mich wirklich erstaunt hat ist das Ergebnis der Tastaturen. Logitech, Razer & Roccat? Wer kauft denn heutzutage noch so einen Plastikschrott? Hätte dahingehend eher etwas Richtung Corsair, Ducky oder Cherry vermutet. Scheint aber wohl eher nicht so! 

Das restliche Ergebnis ist aber nachvollziehbar und tatsächlich gerechtfertigt. Hätte ich auch so gevotet.


----------



## Bevier (11. Januar 2017)

MrGurkenkopf schrieb:


> Verstehe Asus bei Grafikkarten und eigentlich auch bei Mainboards nicht wirklich. Qualitativ nicht das beste, supporttechnisch nicht und dazu auch noch vor allem bei Grafikkarten meist viel zu teuer. Der Top-Hersteller sieht meiner Ansicht nach anders aus...



Bei Grafikkarten habe ich mich auch gefragt, wie das kommt. Gerade mit denen hab ich Aufgrund der doch eher miesen Kühlkonstuktion (DC -.-) selbst nur schlechte Erfahrung machen können. Aber gerade die aktuell, sehr viel kühleren GPUs scheinen mit den miesen Kühlern dann doch recht häufig ganz gut zu laufen. So wurden sowohl die verschiedenen Gerforces als auch AMDs als jeweils bestes Modell ihrer Klasse hingestellt (wobei das in meinen Augen eher ein Armutszeugnis der Konkurrenz darstellt!).
Mit Mainboards habe ich hingegen immer nur gute Erfahrungen machen dürfen. Verbaue seit Jahren eigentlich nur noch Asus (ausser der Preis spricht dagegen ^^)...


----------



## tdi-fan (11. Januar 2017)

Weil viele Leute nix anderes kennen, und sich an ihren Marken festbeißen, egal ob das Produkt und der Support gut oder schlecht ist.



Bevier schrieb:


> Bei Grafikkarten habe ich mich auch gefragt, wie das kommt. Gerade mit denen hab ich Aufgrund der doch eher miesen Kühlkonstuktion (DC -.-) selbst nur schlechte Erfahrung machen können. Aber gerade die aktuell, sehr viel kühleren GPUs scheinen mit den miesen Kühlern dann doch recht häufig ganz gut zu laufen. So wurden sowohl die verschiedenen Gerforces als auch AMDs als jeweils bestes Modell ihrer Klasse hingestellt (wobei das in meinen Augen eher ein Armutszeugnis der Konkurrenz darstellt!).
> Mit Mainboards habe ich hingegen immer nur gute Erfahrungen machen dürfen. Verbaue seit Jahren eigentlich nur noch Asus (ausser der Preis spricht dagegen ^^)...


----------



## Grestorn (11. Januar 2017)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Alles ziemlich Mainstream... wirkliche Überraschungen gab es nicht.



Ähm, dient eine Wahl nicht genau dazu, den Mainstream zu ermitteln?

Das ist so als würdest Du Dich darüber Beschweren, dass nur "Mainstream-Sachen" in den Charts sind...

Außerdem nervt mich dieser feste Automatismus in manchen Köpfen, dass Mainstream automatisch mit schlecht und. gewöhnlich gleichgesetzt wird. Wieso sich manche Menschen dadurch definieren, dass sie in allem(!) einen möglichst anderen Geschmack als die Mehrheit haben müssen , verstehe ich eh nicht. Besonders wenn sie erst Fan von einem Insider-Produkt sind, das dann doch in den Mainstream gelangt und diesem Produkt deswegen den Rücken kehren... Man ist also nur deswegen Fan, weil man sich dadurch als was spezielles und somit besseres fühlen kann, nicht weil man etwas einfach gut findet.


----------



## Gast20180319 (11. Januar 2017)

Kopfhörer/Headsets:        	1: Logitech	2: Sennheiser	3: Beyerdynamic

Lautsprecher	:                            1: Teufel	      2: Logitech	3: Bose      


Da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. 

Logitröt Platz 1 bei Kopfhörern / Headsets ? 

Logitröt, Bose und Teufel teilen sich bei Leutsprechern das Podest  



Sind auf jeden Fall ein paar interessante Gewinner dabei.

Asus bei Grafikkarten und Hauptplatinen verstehe ich auch nicht.

Das Seasonic auf dem Podium bei Netzteilen steht wundert mich aber schon, finde ich aber gut


----------



## Kuomo (11. Januar 2017)

Das CPU Gewinnertreppchen ist echt gut - Platz 1, der Marktführer - Platz 2, der ewige Zweite - Platz 3, wer ist Via...? 

Asus als Nummer 1 bei Monitoren und Grakas zeigt mal wieder, dass man nicht der Beste sein muss um der Beste zu sein. Das einzige was bei denen sicher ist, sind hohe Preise. Ach ja, und der ROG Faktor


----------



## XXTREME (11. Januar 2017)

Einiges für mich nicht nachvollziehbar .


----------



## NOQLEMIX (11. Januar 2017)

GTX 1070 als Preis-Leistungs-Tipp? Öööööh, hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## purzelpaule (11. Januar 2017)

Bestes Headset von Logitech? Wer wählt den so einen Schwachsinn?
Bester CPU-Kühler von BeQuiet? Selbst die Lüfter sind nicht mehr die Besten.
Und GTX1070 ist Preis-Leistungs-Sieger?

Da sieht man mal welch Sinn hinter Umfragen liegt. Ist wie Bundestagswahl... alle dürfen wählen.., aber nur ein Bruchteil hat überhaupt Ahnung von der Welt.


----------



## phila_delphia (11. Januar 2017)

Nach dem Gebashe der 1080 im Sommer hat es mich gewundert die so weit vorne zu sehen.

Grüße

phila



purzelpaule schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal welch Sinn hinter Umfragen  liegt. Ist wie Bundestagswahl... alle dürfen wählen.., aber nur ein  Bruchteil hat überhaupt Ahnung von der Welt.



Genau. Man sollte die Leute, die keine Ahnung haben einfach nicht wählen lassen. Und am besten lassen wir Dich bestimmen wer Ahnung hat ^^.


----------



## Renax (11. Januar 2017)

Eines Tages werden die Leute auch einsehen das es kein superduperkrasses 7.1 Headset von Logitröt braucht, wo auch der Sound nur aus ZWEI Lautsprechern kommt. 
Was is bloß los?, kauft richtige Kopfhörer und ein gutes Mikro anstatt sowas!

Und die Asus Platzierungen versteh ich jz auch nicht weder bei den Monitoren, noch bei den Grakas oder Mainboards fand ich das dieses Jahr übertrieben (ausser bei den Preisen).

Mal was anderes: PCGH wieviele Leute haben spasseshalber für Via abgestimmt? ;DDD


----------



## Wiley_xxx (11. Januar 2017)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> GTX 1070 als Preis-Leistungs-Tipp? Öööööh, hab ich was verpasst?



Fand ich auch recht witzig.P/L dürfte die RX 480 eigentlich die einzige Wahl sein.


----------



## SaftSpalte (11. Januar 2017)

haha xD Logitech 

naja , wenigstens hat mich die Liste zum lachen gebracht


----------



## -Flinx- (11. Januar 2017)

Die Logitechtröten auf Platz 1.....ich glaub´s ned.


----------



## Tiavor (11. Januar 2017)

kategorie Soundkarte ... sowas gibts überhaupt noch ?
die onboard soundchips sind eigentlich so gut geworden dass man sowas nicht mehr braucht, wenn man es besser haben will, kauft man sich ne externe oder gleich nen AVR

Logitech Nr1 bei Maus und Tastatur kann ich gut nachvollziehen ^^ hab selbst ne G710+ und G600. es gibt bestimmt noch qualitativ hochwertigere, aber für den Massenmarkt ist das schon sehr gute Ware.


----------



## Pootch (12. Januar 2017)

Tiavor schrieb:


> kategorie Soundkarte ... sowas gibts überhaupt noch ?
> die onboard soundchips sind eigentlich so gut geworden dass man sowas nicht mehr braucht, wenn man es besser haben will, kauft man sich ne externe oder gleich nen AVR
> 
> Logitech Nr1 bei Maus und Tastatur kann ich gut nachvollziehen ^^ hab selbst ne G710+ und G600. es gibt bestimmt noch qualitativ hochwertigere, aber für den Massenmarkt ist das schon sehr gute Ware.



nö.. da ist noch ein massiver Unterschied zwischen onboard und richtigen Soundkarten.
Es braucht halt auch gute Wiedergabegeräte und keine 50€ Kopfhörer.


----------

